# Blood Pressure :(



## grainger (Mar 26, 2014)

Morning all,

So it turns out my blood pressure is on the rise - have to go back to hospital tomorrow and then probably every two days now until D-Day. Have to admit I'm really worried now and just want everything to be ok. 
Due my sweep next Tuesday and being induced next Thursday. Anyone have any suggestions how to reduce my blood pressure???

Thanks in advance,

Hannah


----------



## Redkite (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Hannah, try not to worry (anxiety will push your BP up!), get plenty of rest and relaxation.  Not long to go now - hope it all goes smoothly . Do you know if you're having a boy or a girl or will it just be a lovely surprise?


----------



## Cleo (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Hannah
Agree with Redkite - nerves and worry will only push up your BP.  try to focus on the fact that you've come so far and you've done so well, there's really not long to go now.   In a weeks' time you'll be holding your beautiful baby ! 

Good luck with the sweep and induction ! I had my sweep on Monday - I'm glad I did it 

 Xxx


----------



## grainger (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks both, I guess it's the not being able to control it part that freaks me out - at least with my blood sugar I can correct or change eating habits as needed. 

Will try to relax today (not easy for me!)

Redkite - we are having a baby boy! Can't wait to meet him.

Cleo, i've got my fingers crossed for you for Friday


----------



## Redkite (Mar 26, 2014)

grainger said:


> Redkite - we are having a baby boy! Can't wait to meet him.



Ah how lovely .  I can clearly remember the day I first saw MY baby boy .... and that was over 13 years ago.  Very special time


----------



## grainger (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Redkite! I've been warned that they grow up really quickly - 13 years has probably flown by


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Hannah I know it is difficult but try and relax, dont drink any coffee as that puts up bp, try and stay calm and remember the nurses, drs are there to help you and not stress you out !


----------



## grainger (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Tintin, I'm trying but I think i'm just terrified that something could happen to our little boy - I just want him to be born healthy and happy.
I'm trying to de-stress. Hoping yoga might help too.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Hannah I think yoga will help no end. When is baby boy due ?, hospital will look after you and him . My daughter was born 5 weeks early, I went into labour before they could induce me. She was fine and healthy 7lb 7oz, and that was early ! Its hard work and scarey being pregnant and diabetic but you have done every thing right and  your doing really well. Stay calm TinTin


----------



## Bloden (Mar 26, 2014)

Good luck with everything next week. I'm so excited for you and Cleo! Try to relax as best you can. Lavender is meant to be a soothing relaxant.


----------



## grainger (Mar 27, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Hannah I think yoga will help no end. When is baby boy due ?, hospital will look after you and him . My daughter was born 5 weeks early, I went into labour before they could induce me. She was fine and healthy 7lb 7oz, and that was early ! Its hard work and scarey being pregnant and diabetic but you have done every thing right and  your doing really well. Stay calm TinTin



Officially due on the 17th April but I'm being induced next Thursday (38 weeks). Thank you for your support - I feel very pathetic freaking out so much, it's definitely the control thing I think. Back in hospital at 3pm today for blood test results and blood pressure check so hoping it's dropped again but I used my mums BP machine yesterday and I was still high . How old is your daughter now? Wow 5 weeks early at 7lb 7oz!! Think you were lucky being that early 



Bloden said:


> Good luck with everything next week. I'm so excited for you and Cleo! Try to relax as best you can. Lavender is meant to be a soothing relaxant.



Thanks Bloden, I'll give Lavender a try (maybe a long bath later) - I decided to drink camomile tea last night which helped me sleep a little.

Thanks for the support - please keep fingers crossed for hospital appointment later x


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Hannah thats lovely you dont have long to go now. Next thursday isnt far away, I hope your bp has come down or at least its still low enough for them to let you carry on at home. They could put you on bed rest or would that be difficult for you ?. My daughter is now 23 and very fit and healthy, she was a lovely chubby yellow (because she was early) baby, she had to go under the lights for the jaundice and then developed a tan !!! Everyone thought I had had an italian baby , nothing wrong with cute italian babies but not when hubby is a very typical pale scotsman ! Try not to panic about hospital and ask them for advice how to keep bp down if they havent already said. Good luck today


----------



## grainger (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey Tintin, they have let me stay home as my blood pressure has dropped slightly  (thankfully!). It's still high but they are ok with me as long as I promise to call if there are any changes in how I feel or anything. Have to go back in on Monday and then Tuesday to see midwife and have a membrane sweep. Nearly over - 7 days to go till induction.
Glad to hear your  daughter is healthy  

Thanks again for support - it's much appreciated and needed at the moment


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Hannah that is really good news. Do you have a bp machine so you can check it yourself ? If you get a headache, or feel sick or start to swell up phone the hospital, it is always better to be safe than sorry. You keep on taking it easy and have a lovely weekend, keep in touch TinTin


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Hannah

Wow those 8 months have flown past!  Good luck for the delivery.

I had BP problems with both of mine and ended up spending a week in hospital before being induced with my son.  Towards the end things got scarily high, so after medication, then doubled dose, then emergency medication for a spectacularly high reading, I was told to empty my bladder and lie on my left side.  This seemed to bring things down of their own accord to some degree, when medication had failed.  So that's all I would advise you, empty your bladder as often as you can and try lying on your left side.  Goodness knows why it had to be the left, but that's what they told me.  I guess the other thing is just lying down as much as you can, keeping your feet as high as possible to stop any fluid gathering in your ankles.

I had a membrane sweep the night before my induction and was already dilated slightly, then the next day my waters were easily broken and things happened pretty quickly after that.  Bizarrely, the day of delivery my BP stayed low all day!  Explain that!  The day you would expect tension to make it high it came right down.  

Enjoy this last week of doing absolutely nothing though, it'll be a long time before you get that again!  (I'm still waiting - 24 years later haha!)

Good luck.  Looking forward to the pictures of your little man.

Tina xxx


----------



## grainger (Mar 29, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Hannah that is really good news. Do you have a bp machine so you can check it yourself ? If you get a headache, or feel sick or start to swell up phone the hospital, it is always better to be safe than sorry. You keep on taking it easy and have a lovely weekend, keep in touch TinTin



Hi Tintin, no bp machine, but feeling ok and my hubby is making me do basically nothing so hoping i'm ok! very slight swelling on my feet but people keep telling me that's normal. I'm still wearing my wedding ring etc and no swelling in my hands. Hope you are having a good weekend?



Tina63 said:


> Hi Hannah
> 
> Wow those 8 months have flown past!  Good luck for the delivery.
> 
> ...



Hi Tina,

Thanks for the lovely message. I'm keeping my legs elevated as much as I can - while being forced to watch numerous movies! I don't do well at sitting still so it's an interesting experience at the moment.
You are right 8 months have flown! Can't believe this time next week we should have our little boy! (God willing!).

How's everything with you?

x


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Hannah how are you today ? I hope you had a nice weekend and your bp is ok. Have you been to hospital today ? Take care TinTin


----------



## grainger (Mar 31, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Hannah how are you today ? I hope you had a nice weekend and your bp is ok. Have you been to hospital today ? Take care TinTin



Hey Tintin,

I'm ok today, how's you? Good weekend?

Weekend was good thanks, my husband is forcing me to do nothing and just relax (bless him). Been to GP today and my blood pressure is still high but it hasn't changed from last week which is a positive. Back in hospital tomorrow for another check and my sweep so fingers crossed I can keep it down enough to keep little'un safe and healthy.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 31, 2014)

That is good news Hannah, not long now !, you are doing great and I hope all goes well tom. Let me know how sweep goes. I had a lovely mothers day with my daughter on Saturday. We had lunch together and bonded over clothes shopping !!, for her I might add  Quiet Sunday and today as was worn out by shopping. Today I slept in and have done house things that require little effort !! Keep well and speak soon x


----------

